# Mystery Turn Signal Switch



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay, something is not right with my column and especially the turn signal switch. 

My car did not come with a tilt column but it has one now, not sure what year.

The turn signal switch looks like those I see on eBay for 69 through 72s and 67 to 68 switches. It uses and adapter between the turn signal switch plug and the car's wiring harness receptacle for the same.

Any of you experience types out there recognize what I have? :confused

Actually, I should have titled this "Mystery Column".

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay...I "believe" it is an IDIDIT column and I "think" they used a 67/68 turn signal switch in it.

ididit inc - Your Steering Column Specialist

I'm on this because I am still trying to find the problem with my horn, seeing an adapter in the wiring and a column/turn signal switch that looks nothing like any 64s I've seen was driving me crazy. :willy:

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Will the horn work if you ground that wire sticking up there in the second pic?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

No, it won't. I get continuity between that wire and the contact ring on the signal canceller. I get continuity from the turn signal switch to the connector at the base of the column. I think the problem is the wire in the adapter is in the wrong slot, still fiddling with it.

There might be two problems, I can't get continuity between the plunger and the ring on the canceller. 

My next attempt will be to move the wire in the adapter over and see if it works


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So the harness that plugs into the steering column, can you make the horn work from there??


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup, sure can.....but the wire that works is not in line with the wire on the column connector...should be easy to move it over.

If it works, all is good, if not I'll have to figure out why the ring on the canceller doesn't like the plunger on the turn signal switch. I cleaned both surfaces already.

I'll dig in to it next Saturday...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Once you move the wire at the plug, sense you have continuity between the base and the turn switch, it'll prolly work.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

That's what I'm hoping...


----------

